# Behavior Health Auditing Tool



## Johnsonkecia13@gmail.com  (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi everyone...do any of you use a BH auditing tool that you would recommend?  Your assistance would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## scauleycpc (Apr 9, 2017)

*Behavior Health Audit Tool*

Have you found anything yet? I too am looking.


----------



## ckeeney (Apr 10, 2017)

I use the one published by the American Academy of Child & Adolescent Psychiatry for E&M services: https://www.aacap.org/App_Themes/AA...f_practice/cpt/EM_Coding_SUmmary_Guide_v2.pdf


----------

